
AWS S3 Bucket Discovery - _pdp_
https://blog.websecurify.com/2017/10/aws-s3-bucket-discovery.html
======
QuinnyPig
This is amazing. I’m going to play around with this and see what kind of
nonsense pops up. Thanks!

